# Lost young adult with abusive parent



## alabamamercy (Dec 26, 2019)

I have literally no idea what to do. I'm a 23 y old American female outside of the US, staying with my parents under their dependent visa. I just graduated from college last year as a biomed graduate but I can't find work (Non Citizens Dependents are not allowed to work where I'm at).

I want to move back to the US but I've got no family there. My father is physically and emotionally abusive, and my mother is numb and is zoned out most of the time. How do I move back to the us without being something similar to a refugee and start from zero in this capitalist world? I'm trying to be positive but I don't know what to do. If I stay here I will just get beaten up like my mom. If I move out where will I go?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alabamamercy said:


> I have literally no idea what to do. I'm a 23 y old American female outside of the US, staying with my parents under their dependent visa. I just graduated from college last year as a biomed graduate but I can't find work (Non Citizens Dependents are not allowed to work where I'm at).
> 
> I want to move back to the US but I've got no family there. My father is physically and emotionally abusive, and my mother is numb and is zoned out most of the time. How do I move back to the us without being something similar to a refugee and start from zero in this capitalist world? I'm trying to be positive but I don't know what to do. If I stay here I will just get beaten up like my mom. If I move out where will I go?


Sorry to hear of your situation.


You say you're American. If you're a US citizen then you have the right to live in the US. 

Yes, you'd have to start from zero, but you wouldn't be a refugee. You'd have the right to work & live there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll second what Xabiachica has said. Given that you have posted in the Germany section, I guess we assume you're in Germany (in which case I wonder at your being able to live there on a "dependent" visa at the age of 23 other than as a university student).

One of the big problems with the Wonderful World of the Expat is that you usually only have a "right" to live and work in your country of nationality. And, as a recent graduate, job hunting is going to be tough anywhere, especially outside your country of nationality.

Unfortunately, there is no "magic bullet" for your situation. It takes money to relocate (to the US or elsewhere), though you could perhaps start a job hunt from overseas with the idea that you would have to finance at least one "visit" to the US (or other target country for your job hunt). One step at a time, I guess.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

alabamamercy said:


> I have literally no idea what to do. I'm a 23 y old American female outside of the US, staying with my parents under their dependent visa. I just graduated from college last year as a biomed graduate but I can't find work (Non Citizens Dependents are not allowed to work where I'm at).
> 
> I want to move back to the US but I've got no family there. My father is physically and emotionally abusive, and my mother is numb and is zoned out most of the time. How do I move back to the us without being something similar to a refugee and start from zero in this capitalist world? I'm trying to be positive but I don't know what to do. If I stay here I will just get beaten up like my mom. If I move out where will I go?


Are you in Germany and if so have you graduated from a German university?


----------

